# Blyxa and Excel



## Brendan Redler (Jun 1, 2008)

My blyxa japonica was doing great...5wpg, 35ppm CO2, regular fert dosing...then I had an algae problem that I got rid of with flourish excel. The blyxa seemed to be doing fine for a week or so, but now it's getting some holes and not growing noticably.

Is blyxa really excel sensitive?


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I don't think blyxa is particularly excel sensitive. I use gluteraldehyde, which is similar to excel, on a daily basis and my blyxa has been growing strong for a long time now. 

Did you overdose the excel and/or dose directly on the blyxa?


----------



## Brendan Redler (Jun 1, 2008)

cs_gardener said:


> I don't think blyxa is particularly excel sensitive. I use gluteraldehyde, which is similar to excel, on a daily basis and my blyxa has been growing strong for a long time now.
> 
> Did you overdose the excel and/or dose directly on the blyxa?


Yeah I did a 2.5x dose to sweep up some algae. Did a number on the algae with the rest of my plants looking great. Is there anything that blyxa likes particularly?


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I have it in a tank with soil under eco-complete and no dosing except gluteraldehyde. Roughly moderate lighting of 65w over 29 gallons and I have fairly soft water. It takes a bit of time to recover after I uproot, separate, and replant, but then it starts growing like a weed again. I've dosed the gluteraldehyde directly on the blyxa many times without any adverse effects so I'd think yours should recover quickly if it was a problem with the Excel.

I wonder if you might have a nutrient deficiency. I count on my soil layer and fish food/waste to provide what is needed and I've never had any noticeable deficiencies to date so I don't know what deficiency (if it is one) could cause your problem.


----------

